# HD response from Dish



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Whoops, left out my part of the e-mail, I asked about 9464, 9465, 9466 and 9467 all on the same TP and why Bell has more HD on CI and they give me this reply, good grief.

Dear Sir or Madam,

Thank you for your email. Thank you for your interest in Dish Network 
HD
programming. We have a strategic plan that we are currently 
developing,
but for obvious reasons it cannot be publicly disclosed. With a
successful purchase of the Rainbow Satellite coupled with the launch of
the Echo X Satellite, we plan to use the incremental bandwidth to
support the launch of numerous new HD channels. We hope to have
something to announce sometime in the near future. Rest assured...we
are aggressively working this plan.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I think you know this since we've seen the same e-mail severa times on here that it was an automatic response


----------

